# Student Visa and Tourist Visa



## Bammy (7 mo ago)

Hi there, 

I recently got a student Visa to Australia and I have a few questions.

Please note: I am married and I have a toddler. During the application I did included them but I applied alone. 

My Child has an American passport and I intend to take him with me, he will be visiting me often until I'm able to lodge his dependent visa.

My questions is ,
(1)Can I come with my son on visit when am coming
(2) while he is visiting, would I be able to transfer him under my student visa.


----------

